# .22 rifle for hunting



## vtunderground (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll be bringing in a little bit of extra income this month, and kinda got the idea in my head that I could use a new .22 rifle. I really don't have anything in particular in mind... I do know that I'd be happy with either a semi-auto or a bolt action, with a removable mag (I don't like tubular magazines), and it needs to be accurate enough to take head shots on squirrels. I don't mind doing a little trigger work, but I'm not interested in having to swap in a new barrel & a dozen other aftermarket parts just to get any kind of accuracy. I guess I'm really just looking for something well-made, reliable, and accurate right out of the box. 

Any suggestions (preferebly based on first-hand experience)?


----------



## drizzle (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I'm happy with my Ruger 10/22 with a modest scope. I bought it used that way and all I shoot is paper but it makes very nice groups.

Added:BTW, if you do get a 10/22, don't waste your time and money on the banana mags. You can carry a lot of standard 10 round rotary mags in a large jacket pocket and they are much more reliable than the aftermarket bananas.


----------



## gorn (Sep 20, 2006)

I own a bunch of .22 rifles. My favorite is the 10-22 for all around fun. For Ruger quality and better accuracy you may want the bolt action version, the 77-22. I love mine and headshots on squirels aka VC (Varmit Cong) is not a problem.


----------



## springnr (Sep 21, 2006)

CZ452


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a Marlin 795, 120 bucks from Big 5. It's very accurate out of the box(more so than all the 10/22 I have had, 1 inch or so at 50 yards). 

The Ruger 10/22s can be great guns when properly tuned but I have lost my interest in them

the Savage bolt 22s are great also with its accu-trig. I used one for a while and it was uber accurate, they run about 180-200 dollars.

I don't buy Rugers anymore because of Bill Ruger's beliefs that civilians should not own magazines with more than 10 round magazines and his effort to advocate gun control to please the LEO community.


----------



## cy (Sep 21, 2006)

Please consider a nice adult air rifle like a Beeman R9 or R1. 

no problems taking out squirels, rabbits, starlings, rats, etc out to 35-50 yards depending on how much you practice. 

main difference is you get to shoot an air rifle a lot more often without fear of over-penatration. we all could use more practice. shooting skills picked up with air rifles transfers across to firearms. 

started shooting air rifles seriously to gain skills for deer hunting. my favorite deer hunting rig is a custom Weatherby .270 with a Unertl scope. 

I've fired off 3,000+ pellets in the last 30 days... 

really have gotten into off-hand or unsupported shooting. here's a 10 shot group with custom stocked Beeman R1 .22 at 20 yards. target is 2in dia.


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 21, 2006)

Thompson Center Classic. . No need for modifications. Nice from the box.


----------



## imfrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Forget a .22 & go with a .17 hmr. Will knock the socks off a .22 & has range well over 100 yds. I have a Winchester 94-17 & an Old HEnry, both lever actions & can easily hit turtles & squirrels at 100tds with iron sights. Winchester might be a little hard to find these days & poeple want too much for them thinking they will be collector items, but the Old Henrys are readily available. I have 4 different .22's, and a .22 mag, I haven't shot any of them since I got the .17's


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 21, 2006)

The CZ452 seems to get rave reviews. I had two Ruger 10/22s and wound up selling one. They are great to customize but I hate that the slide does not stay open on the last shot. Take a look at the lever action Marlin 39A. It's a blast to shoot and a classic.


----------



## cy (Sep 21, 2006)

unless you live in an isolated area. I'd be worried about shooting a 2,500 fps round pointed in the air. no question, it'd be plenty accurate. 

for most, over-penatration can be major concern when shooting upwards. that's when magmum air rifles have a solid advantage. 



imfrogman said:


> Forget a .22 & go with a .17 hmr. Will knock the socks off a .22 & has range well over 100 yds. I have a Winchester 94-17 & an Old HEnry, both lever actions & can easily hit turtles & squirrels at 100tds with iron sights. Winchester might be a little hard to find these days & poeple want too much for them thinking they will be collector items, but the Old Henrys are readily available. I have 4 different .22's, and a .22 mag, I haven't shot any of them since I got the .17's


----------



## leukos (Sep 21, 2006)

cy said:


> unless you live in an isolated area. I'd be worried about shooting a 2,500 fps round pointed in the air. no question, it'd be plenty accurate.
> 
> for most, over-penatration can be major concern when shooting upwards. that's when magmum air rifles have a solid advantage.


 
For safety reasons, I still think a shotgun is a better hunting choice for any shooting upwards. I limit my use of a .22 to rabbits, rodents, and varmits in soft soil. Rifles just have too far of a range for shooting up into trees.


----------



## Illum (Sep 21, 2006)

depending on what you plan to shoot, anything higher than varmits and ducks....a .22 is a pretty light gun to hunt with..


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 21, 2006)

For plenty of good reading on .22's see www.rimfirecentral.com . 

Sad to admit, but I have a pair of 10/22s that have never been fired. Too many toys, too little time. At rimfirecentral you'll see how those folks jazz up their .22's with fancy stocks, bull barrels, new internals for smooth operation and increased accuracy, big scopes, etc. Seems like fun stuff for those who are into it. Plus, in the process you become proficient at taking small game if the need ever arises.

peace


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 21, 2006)

Head-shots on squirrels depends a bit on the range you have in mind now, doesn't it?

IMHO, the combo of .22LR ballistics and rifle/shooter accuracy will generally limit the .22LR to 50-75 yds hunting range. Note that I'm NOT saying that you can't shoot a .22LR farther than 75 yds. Also remember that the max range of a .22LR is measured in MILES, beware of launching that projectile up into the air at an angle.

www.rimfirecentral.com :thumbsup:

Maybe you are thinking up in a different realm than a $100-$200 .22LR? How about a http://www.kimberamerica.com/rifles/kimber1722/


----------



## cy (Sep 21, 2006)

PN, that's the problem with regular firearms. got a gun safe full of em..
it's takes a lot of time to either go out to the firing range and/or drive out to hunting grounds. 

where'as adult air rifles can be safely used in your backyard and/or inside 10 meter range. 

it's so bad, purchased a membership at a nice firing range last year. I've gone out a total of two trips. VS setting up my own range at home. I've shot in excess of 3,000 pellets in the last 30 days. 

When you shoot a few thousand rounds, you can't help but gain skills. 
needless to say, I'll be bringing home some venison this fall


----------



## Macaw (Sep 21, 2006)

Anshutz: A true heirloom quality firearm.


----------



## cy (Sep 21, 2006)

yep, it's hard to beat German workmanship for target rifles. 

same for FWB...

here's my FWB 601 10 meter rifle. this exact model was used to win olympics a few years back. 








Macaw said:


> Anshutz: A true heirloom quality firearm.


----------



## tm3 (Sep 21, 2006)

cy, i want some of your toys!

if you want to hit a squirrel in the head, you will need accurate sighting and good trigger control. good trigger and low price don't usually go together on .22 rifles. budget for a good scope and mount as part of the package. practice brings it all together into the result you want.

thumbs up to the idea of a precision air rifle like the R9, R7, R1, etc. my #1 choice. great triggers, cheap practice, lots of fun, pellets have plenty of wallop for a head shot out to 50 yards or so but lose steam quickly after that.

for a .22, lower cost i'd go with the T/C contender single shot. the trigger can be worked to be pretty darn good. i used to compete with a T/C .22 pistol with a great trigger.

for more money, thumbs up on the kimber. great rifle. beautiful stocks. almost too pretty to hunt with.

for the ultimate .22, imo, anschutz. perfect triggers out of the box.

if bringing home the bacon is more important than the challenge factor, use a shotgun.


----------



## toos (Sep 21, 2006)

.20 cal Blue Streak Benjamin-Sheridan air rifle, great rifle for squirrels. Ruger 10/22 is a great rimfire. My favorite rimfire rifle is my single shot H&R .17 HMR rimfire. Shoots like a laser. Use the Hornady VMAX hollow point. If it hits something, it stops without going any further.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 21, 2006)

tm3 said:


> use a shotgun.



Thats pretty good advice, as most of God's creatures give up when they are full of buckshot. But if used on a squirrel at short range, that poor little ground rat would pretty much be vaporized with not much left for the stew pot. 

peace


----------



## philiphb (Sep 21, 2006)

10/22 or 10/22. Do the trigger mods (polish hammer and sear) to bring it down to 3.5 lbs, install a bolt buffer, extended mag release and a peep sight with a 1/32" gold bead front sight. You'll be grouping 10 shots at 100ft that you can cover with a nickel Small animals will fear you.


A 10/22 DSP with checkered Wlanut stock will set you back about $225...$300 with all the mods. The Wally World special in stainless steel goes for $215.


----------



## cy (Sep 21, 2006)

"3.5lbs" for 10/22 is good?

for a comparison, I shooting R1 at 15oz, FWB 601 at 4 oz  

just purchased a FWB 300S Match tonight. hopefully it'll be enroute by tomorrow. 



philiphb said:


> 10/22 or 10/22. Do the trigger mods (polish hammer and sear) to bring it down to 3.5 lbs,


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 22, 2006)

Ummmm, Powernoodle, when you use a shotgun to hunt with, you try to match the shell 'type' and choke constriction to the game animal and distances involved.

You don't use buckshot to hunt squirrel. Most state game codes (hunting regulations) will call out what is 'legal' gun/ammo choices for the game species. To hunt squirrel, you use "fine shot", usually somewhere in the range of #4 to #7.5. Then if you have a choice in chokes (screw-in or adjustable), you'll usually try to pick the choke that is appropriate for the expected distances you will be shooting at. But yes, even if you match all the pieces appropriately, if you shoot a squirrel at really close range with a shotgun then there might not be much squirrel left. Then again if you body hit one with a .22LR hollowpoint high-velocity or hyper-velocity round, there might not be much left either. And a .17HMR will splatter more of the squirrel if you get a body shot as well.

The OP asked about a .22LR rifle. The .17HMR and air rifles are nice and all, but that's not what he asked about.

Note that air rifles may or may not be legal hunting arms depending on your state game codes. I'm not saying that they can't kill squirrels, just that the game codes may not 'allow' their use for hunting.


----------



## cy (Sep 22, 2006)

I've never ever heard of an instance where hunting squirrels, rabbits, etc was illegal with an air rifle, anywhere hunting is legal. 

IMHO a magnum air rifle is the best tool of choice for taking out squirrels. My Beeman Kodiak .25 (world's most powerful springer) puts out 30 fpe and is accurate out to 75 yards. but a 50 yards shot is pretty solid for an air rifle. I've also got the .22 barrel for Kodiak which puts out 26 fpe.

my belief is if you shoot an animal (unless it's a pest) you are duty bound to use the animal. I've got squirels running all over my yard, but since I don't feel like eating squirels. they're pretty safe  



MoonRise said:


> Note that air rifles may or may not be legal hunting arms depending on your state game codes. I'm not saying that they can't kill squirrels, just that the game codes may not 'allow' their use for hunting.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 22, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Thats pretty good advice, as most of God's creatures give up when they are full of buckshot. But if used on a squirrel at short range, that poor little ground rat would pretty much be vaporized with not much left for the stew pot.
> 
> peace


 
The 17HMR mentioned a few post above will also vaporize a squirrel.

Thurmond


----------



## tm3 (Sep 22, 2006)

i've hunted squirrels with both a shotgun, and an anschutz .22.

iirc, i used #6 shotshells. typically the dead squirrel would have 3-5 pellet "hits." i never vaporized one. 

i've also hunted squirrels with a bow and arrow, taking them out with head shots. this is more difficult than using a .22.

hey cy, with that 300 coming in you are going to have to be inattentive to your 601. i'll keep it company, as a favor!


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Sep 22, 2006)

cy said:


> "3.5lbs" for 10/22 is good?
> 
> for a comparison, I shooting R1 at 15oz, FWB 601 at 4 oz



Hey Cy ... lets talk hair triggers  ......
i once made an electronic trigger mechanism for my Crossman 1377 air pistol, it consisted of a tiny solenoid connected directly to the sear, the gubbins from a small compact camera flash was incorporated to kick the solenoid into action when the trigger switch was pulled, it really was gorgeous, proper 2 stage with a pull weight measured in single digit grammes, i won no end of outdoor target competitions, we shot small metal silhouettes, the crossman was an ideal candidate with a long sight line and easy to pump up to the legal power limit here in Britain of 6ft/lbs, ....but of course i wanted more and had a brainwave, i reconfigured the trigger switch wireing so that when the trigger switch was pulled it would charge the electrolytic capacitor, to fire the thing you had to let go of the trigger  yes a pull weight of, ZERO !!! ........ i gave it my best shot, but it was impossible to master,the other thing of course was once you had pulled the trigger you couldn`t NOT fire it !!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Sep 22, 2006)

cy said:


> I've got squirels running all over my yard, but since I don't feel like eating squirels. they're pretty safe


 
Dem's good eatin' even if you have to spit out the occasional shot...


----------



## cy (Sep 22, 2006)

bubba, not a chance... if I shoot one, it'll be in the head or thru the neck. 

anyone got a good squirrel receipe?


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 22, 2006)

*CZ or Anschuetz ... also consider airgun*

The best value might be the CZ rimfire bolt action sporters. If money is no objection, forget anything else and get yourself an Anschuetz rimfire bolt action, the ones with the match 54 action (1700-series).

I would also consider a powerful airgun, like a Beeman R1 (=Weihrauch80) or a RWS/Diana 350. Both in .22.
You will have some advantages like low report and less danger with overpenetration and stray bullets (no danger long range). A gun like a Diana 350 .22 will kill up to raccoon with well placed pellets.

Kind regards,

Joris


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 22, 2006)

cy,

Here in NJ airguns, pellet guns, and such ain't 'legal hunting arms'.

Hendo, you made a release trigger. The drawback as you discovered is as soon as you release the trigger, it fires.

Squirrel recipe. Pretty much whatever you could do with chicken, you can substitute squirrel. Made squirrel pot pie, wife even ate it. She pretty much knew something was up that day because I was off from work, went out hunting, and cooked up dinner. I think i simmered the squirrel until tender (or used a pressure cooker), removed meat from carcasses, added small size peas, carrot, and potatoes, had a sherry-cream sauce, put into pastry, baked until pastry was golden brown and sauce was bubbling hot and thickening.

Or make squirrel stew. Or quartered fried squirrel, just use young tender ones. Just do a google search.

For squirrel, I'm partial to #6 high-brass or #5. Squirrels are pretty tough critters. I have shot some at a closer range than I originally thought, not much left.


----------



## cy (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the receipe.. sounds good. may have to shoot a few squirrels and try it out. 

hmmmm are you sure that right on hunting laws for squirrels and rabbit? I've never heard of pellet rifles not allowed to shoot small game. now if you are talking deer and other larger game. Air rifles are questionable. larger calibre .50 air rifles take down deer size game with no problems. 

Lewis and Clark used one on their famous journey. 



MoonRise said:


> cy,
> 
> Here in NJ airguns, pellet guns, and such ain't 'legal hunting arms'.
> 
> ...


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

My current squirrel guns are a Remington 597 .22 rifle, and a 1923 L. C. Smith 12ga side-by-side shotgun. I'm looking for a new rifle because I've never really been happy with the 597... it'll made 50yd head shots alright, but the gun jams frequently, and the design & construction look and feel 'cheap'.

I've been doing some serious reading on Rimfire Central over the past few days... right now I'm leaning towards the Ruger 10/22 DSP, but I'm still looking. 

cy: I've thought about buying an air rifle, but I live in a small apartment in the city, so I'd have to drive just as far to shoot an air rifle as I do to shoot a .22.


----------



## cy (Sep 23, 2006)

lots of folks shoot air rifles inside. I shoot into a cardbox box filled with phone books. pretty fancy eh..

10/22 has a cult following, so there's got to be a good reason. I've though about getting one too.  



vtunderground said:


> cy: I've thought about buying an air rifle, but I live in a small apartment in the city, so I'd have to drive just as far to shoot an air rifle as I do to shoot a .22.


----------



## sniper (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, VT;

It just depends upon your budget. Save enough for a good quality scope and mounts. 
If you don't like tube magazines, a good semi-auto--the Marlin 60 is eliminated. 

If I could afford it, I would buy another Anschutz: 1416 HB.

Ruger 77-22 is good, but has a heavy trigger. I used to shoot the heads off little sunflowers offhand when afield with mine. 

CZ 452 is good,very accurate, and somewhat less money. 

I never liked my Remington 581 much, but others say differently. 

The Ruger 10-22 is a good, fun gun, and you can mod it. the 10 round magazines are reliable, and you can carry 2 of them in an Uncle Mike's speedloader pouch, which totals 30 rounds, counting the mag in the gun, and that means you don't have to fumble with the little cartridges as often. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tm3 (Sep 23, 2006)

10/22 is a nice rifle for the money. several times i've considered modding mine.

the length of pull is too short for me. you may want to be sure it "fits" well before buying.

have fun with whatever you choose!


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 25, 2006)

Cy,

Yup, I'm sure that pellet guns aren't "legal hunting arms" here in NJ. Yup, I know about Lewis and Clark using a (relatively) high powered precharged pneumatic large caliber air rifle on their expedition. Yup, I know about matching the appropriate weapon to the appropriate game. Yup, I know that an appropriate pellet gun can cleanly take game within it and the shooter's limits.

Neat site with a lot of info and pics about custon high-end PCP air guns, including some big game hunting using PCP rifles is http://www.barnespneumatic.com/ It's not necessarily the easiest site to maneuver through, but I found it very interesting.

All that still doesn't change the fact that New Jersey is &#^%$*$T&@& with the gun laws and does not recognize a pellet rifle in any form as a valid hunting weapon no matter what the game species. Here in NJ, if you wanted to hunt squirrel, then your valid weapon choices are a shotgun with fine shot no larger than #4, a bow, or a muzzleloader rifle .36 caliber or smaller, all in the appropriate seasons and zones.

Here in NJ, a .22 rimfire is a legal hunting weapon for woodchuck, and also for use by trappers or racoon and opossum hunters when loaded with a .22 short only. All with the appropriate licenses and additional rifle-use permit and within the appropriate seasons as well.

Back to the OP, personal bias here, I don't think I'll ever buy a Ruger now. Some Rugers may be OK guns, they are generally available pretty widely, the 10/22 has tons of accessories available to tweak, customize, and improve it, but because of Bill Ruger's decision that 'civilians' don't need a gun with more than 10 rounds and the support of such laws and limitations (later recanted IIRC, but too late IMHO) I don't see myself buying a Ruger on principal.

The CZ has a good rep AFAIK, the Kimbers sure look nice, an Anshutz is a high-end accurate target rifle for sure, if you could find one a Winchester 52 would be niiiiice, and Marlin has some affordable choices in bolt, semi, or lever action, that make decent hunting arms. Or you could look at a Thompson-Center Contender and get the .22LR barrel, and then later get a different caliber. The styling of the TC semi .22LR doesn't seem to do much for me. Or Winchester 9422 lever-action, or a Savage, or a Browning.

So many choices, not enough money ...


----------



## cy (Sep 25, 2006)

moonrise, thanks for the details...very_strange local laws?
now I'll think of NJ as a no pellet hunting state


----------



## IanJ (Oct 4, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

Just wanted to add another vote for the CZ 452. I have one which I picked up at WSI in Bellevue, WA (before they went under), for about $200 new. I spent $80 on a "Blazer" 4-32x, ~50mm scope, and mounted it myself. I can't find the scope online any more, they probably stopped making it. 

Using that combination and Wolf subsonic .22 ammo, I was able to shoot sub 1/2" groups of five at 50 yards from a bench rest. Had it been perfectly still and made of paper, I could have chosen in which eye to shoot a squirrel. I would not have done anywhere near so well with a live target and freeholding, of course (and I'm a girly-man and would rather eat a salad than meat). I'm just saying it's an accurate rifle, and even with a cheap and skanky Chinese scope I was putting bullets within 1/2" of where I wanted them at 50 yards.

I would certainly take that CZ and a 4-8 power scope as a good choice for hunting miniscule game, were I so inclined. I'm very impressed with how accurate it is, particularly considering that _all_ I did to it was add the scope. No trigger polishing, no barrel swapping, etc.

[edit]

I almost forgot. I also have a Mossberg Model 46 (I think that's it), which I really enjoy. The US Army used them as trainers in WWII, so they have a nice solid feel to them. It's tube-fed though, so maybe not what you want, but I really dig mine. They're available used for around $150, but if you can spare the $50, the CZ is probably better for what you want.


----------



## dsl (Oct 4, 2006)

Macaw Anshutz: A true heirloom quality firearm. 

yep what Macaw said I have seen my younger brother shoot 10 round sub 1" groups at 100 yards with his. It is over 25 years old, I don't know how many 10's of thousands of rounds have ben shot through it.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 4, 2006)

Cy has a good idea with the right kind of air rifle. The Crossman 2100 classic (at the full 10 pumps) is at LEAST as powerful as a .22 short and probably good for small game up to about 10 lbs. At the minimum 3 pumps I have used it in my apartment before (with an appropriate pellet trap of course).

If you are set on a .22 though I'd second the Marlin 795.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 4, 2006)

what is your price range?

under 150, one of the marlins or a used decent remmy used,

I happen to prefer tube feeds, as they seem to feed smoother.

200 or so, a ruger 10/22

300 or so the Marlin 39A lever or a better grade Remington bolt.

500 one of the Anschutz or Kimbers or Sako's

1000 Cooper.


----------



## cy (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My 2 cents*

already got a nice Browning .22 and Remington lever .22. both shoot pretty nice. 

the mossbery model 46 really impresses me, after seeing them used in boy scouts. been wanting one for a bit... 




IanJ said:


> I also have a Mossberg Model 46 (I think that's it), which I really enjoy. The US Army used them as trainers in WWII, so they have a nice solid feel to them. It's tube-fed though, so maybe not what you want, but I really dig mine. They're available used for around $150, but if you can spare the $50, the CZ is probably better for what you want.


----------



## magic79 (Oct 4, 2006)

Might I toss out the idea of a .410 shotgun with #6 or #7 for squirrel as well as rabbits? Very light recoil, compact shot cloud, making a "head shot" possible without too many pellets in the body. I usually put the bead on the nose if the squirrel is presented broadsides.


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 4, 2006)

Another couple of options - Remington 504-t

Or if your really crazy - a 504-c

and if your REALLY nuts

Model 40-XRBR™ KS


----------



## J Smith (Oct 4, 2006)

The only .22 I have now is a SS Ruger 10/22.
I have installed the new version fiber optic sights,extended mag release and flas hider.I can easally hold a 2 in group at 50 yards with it.
The Marlin 39A is a fine shooter.Really want another one.Back years ago I could pop the balls off sweetgum trees at 30yards with 22 shorts.
BTW I have not ever had any trouble with Ram line,Buttler Creek or Eagle high caps for the 10/22.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, I stopped by the gun shop to check out their .22 rifle selection. The one rifle that really impressed me was the CZ 452 American. Aside from the cheesy stamped trigger guard, the design and construction seemed very, very good. Unfortunately the only one they had in stock was left-handed.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I was at my buddies house today and he has a cooper 57LVT rifle. I think he paid 2 grand for it. it was not windy today and shooting from his bench in the back of the garage I got five rounds of .22 lr into .45 inch at 100 yards He has a 6-18x leupold on it and I think a good shot could maybe get a .25 group out of it. Shooting eley ten-x match. I got four grackles within ten minutes, all head shot at between 80 and 100 yards. If you have the money or a spare kidney to sell, this is the gun for you...


----------



## Danbo (Oct 11, 2006)

While I own tack driving bolt action .22s from both Remington and CZ, I prefer to hunt with my pet Marlin Golden 39A lever action. Plenty of accuracy and it just feels right.


----------



## Rando (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a J C Higgins bolt action .22 that's probably at least 30 years old. I got it used from a gun store about 12 years ago for $40, and it's one of the most reliable and accurate rifle I've ever owned (and there's 14 sitting in my safe right now). 

Can I ask what you don't like about tube mags? The one on the ole Higgins is reliable, easy to load, and holds something like 25 or 30 rounds.


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd go for the 1022. 

If you want a high end and reasonable airgun, consider the 9 shot, lever action, 22 cal Career 707. None of the spring induced vibration of the R1 types. They can shoot 1/2 inch groups at 100 yards and pack the punch of a standard 22LR. MacOne modifications and drooper scope mount are recommended.

One more plug for the airgun. With all accuracy and all the rounds you can shoot your skills will improve at an alarming rate.


----------



## adnj (Oct 12, 2006)

If you want great accuracy out of the box, get an Anshutz. I shot them competitively for years. The CZ is a nice rifle also. 

If you want a nice hunting rig, stick with the 10/22. It has acceptable accuracy and can always be upgraded later if the itch hits you. I shoot 50 yard groups of 10 that are about the size of a nickel from sandbags with my handbuilt 10/22. A nice rig out of the box is about $300 with scope and rings. 

Spend a few hours online and $1000 and you can get some sweet rigs that shoot near-championship groups out of the box also.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 13, 2006)

Rando said:


> Can I ask what you don't like about tube mags?



Eh, it's just a personal preference... I like the ease of being able to unload quickly (by just dropping the mag and emptying the chamber) if I have to negotiate tricky terrain.


I won't know how much I have to spend until the end of the month, but I expect I'll be looking at $400 or less. Which is too bad, there are a lot of bolt-action .22's that've been making me drool (like the Anschutz's, and the Remington 504).


----------



## bigcozy (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a 10/22 with a folding stock and Remington 572BDL pump .22. The Remington has an extremely long barrel and is very quite with light speed loads. As a kid, if I didn't bag six squirrels a morning, I felt like I had failed. 

The 17HMR is different animal, it is a necked down .22 Magnum and is both different than a .22LR and fairly expensive to shoot. That said, it is one of the most impressive rounds I have ever shot, and I purchased a rifle just to shoot it. I live where there are lots of "critters" (coyotes, raccoons, possums, bobcat, skunks, beaver, muskrat...blah, blah, blah) and that 17HMR is EFFECTIVE. It allows me to step down from a .223 (much louder) for varmint duty, which sometimes is daily. Not to be consfused with the 17 Mach II which is a neck down 22 LR.

Lots of 10/22s in pawn shops that can be had pretty cheap and it is one of the most versatile guns on the planet. If I were buying a new 22LR rifle, I would be very tempted to purchase the new Walther G22 bullpup rifle.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 14, 2006)

Rando said:


> I have a J C Higgins bolt action .22 that's probably at least 30 years old. I got it used from a gun store about 12 years ago for $40, and it's one of the most reliable and accurate rifle I've ever owned (and there's 14 sitting in my safe right now).
> 
> Can I ask what you don't like about tube mags? The one on the ole Higgins is reliable, easy to load, and holds something like 25 or 30 rounds.


 
I had one of these. It used to be my grandfather's. In a moment of complete and utter stupdity I sold to a friend who refuses to sell it back. I own/owend an AR-7, 10/22, Marlin 25n, Marlin 7000, Marlin Crown Prince and a few others I cannot rember right now. None were as fun or accurate to shoot as that JC Higgins.


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 14, 2006)

Marlin 22 Win. Magnum Rifle
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/22WinMagnum/925M.aspx

Lightmania


----------



## Vee3 (Oct 16, 2006)

MrThompson said:


> I'd go for the 1022.
> 
> If you want a high end and reasonable airgun, consider the 9 shot, lever action, 22 cal Career 707. None of the spring induced vibration of the R1 types. They can shoot 1/2 inch groups at 100 yards and pack the punch of a standard 22LR. MacOne modifications and drooper scope mount are recommended.
> 
> One more plug for the airgun. With all accuracy and all the rounds you can shoot your skills will improve at an alarming rate.




The 22 cal Career does not "pack the punch" of of a standard velocity 22lr, even with the heaviest pellets at the highest power setting that MAC-1 modifies it to. I'm sure someone has shot a 1/2" group at 100 yds with a Career, but it would be a rare occurrance even in totally wind-free conditions, and would probably not happen with the gun set on its highest power.

Meanwile, my CZ 452 American is my most accurate 22 sporter, and I have about 15 22 rifles. The 452 is probably the best bang for the buck rimfire bolt gun around if you like old-world craftsmanship (Machined steel and walnut) and accuracy. The trigger isn't the greatest out of the box, but is easily fixed with a $15 Brookies kit and a half hour of simple tinkering.

452 (Bottom) and BRNO Mod 4...






5 round group at 50 yds using Wolf MT in 452 with Weaver K4...


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 16, 2006)

Very impressive shooting!

Are those medium or high rings on your 452? I think I heard somewhere that the 452 needs high rings in order for the bolt handle to clear the scope, and was wondering if that's true or not. I'd just be using a Simmons 22 Mag 4x32.


----------



## rifle59 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kimber. Mine is very accurate.


----------



## cy (Oct 16, 2006)

here's my fav... R1 .22 with Leupold 3.5x10 EFR w/50mm obj and custom Macari stock.


----------



## Rando (Oct 17, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> I had one of these. It used to be my grandfather's. In a moment of complete and utter stupdity I sold to a friend who refuses to sell it back. I own/owend an AR-7, 10/22, Marlin 25n, Marlin 7000, Marlin Crown Prince and a few others I cannot rember right now. None were as fun or accurate to shoot as that JC Higgins.



I'll _never _get rid of mine. The rifle is worth so much more to me than the relatively few dollars it would bring in.


----------



## cy (Oct 17, 2006)

could you post a pic of your JC Higgins .22? 

that way if I run across one, I'll which one to snagg...

which model for your bolt action?

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976706190.htm

http://www.histandard.info/manuals/sears/rfrifles/index.html



Rando said:


> I'll _never _get rid of mine. The rifle is worth so much more to me than the relatively few dollars it would bring in.


----------



## Rando (Oct 18, 2006)

cy said:


> could you post a pic of your JC Higgins .22?
> 
> that way if I run across one, I'll which one to snagg...
> 
> ...



Actually, neither. The first link is a single shot, mine has a tube magazine. The second link only has pump or semi-autos. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Oct 18, 2006)

I had similar results with an old Mossberg semiauto. I don't know the model, but it was a tube-fed, with a long barrel. We loaded some CCI Long CB Caps (basically CB Caps that will run through the mag and which won't erode a chamber like Shorts can over time) and experienced very impressive accuracy (one-hole groups at 50 feet without trying hard). The impact of the bullet in the backstop was louder than the shot.

The only problem: the darned owner refused to sell! 

Used .22 rifles can be a real bargain, and it's almost impossible to wear out a quality .22 rifle.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Rando (Oct 18, 2006)

Dirty Bob: I've shot CB's out of this one on several occasions. Quiet is an understatement. It's about as loud as a BB gun.


She's definitely not a "safe queen", but she's held up fairly well for her age. Put a cheap scope on one, grab a $10 box of .22s and you've got a cheap afternoon worth of entertainment. The text in the bottom picture is cut off a little. It says S-L-LR. Short-Long-Long Rifle.

Pictures, as requested:


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks... JC Higgens Model 103.229 in .22 S-L-LR bolt action, tube feed. looks like a really sweet shooting rifle!

wonder who was the maker? Mossberg? Stevens?

going to world's largest gun (wanamaker's) show this weekend. just wanted to know exact model everyone was talking about. Sears made a slew of models over the years.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 18, 2006)

Well... I sold my Remington 597 today. So it looks like I'll HAVE to buy a new rifle now  . I'm having trouble finding the CZ anywhere though, for the price I want to pay.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 19, 2006)

UPDATE: Snuck out on my lunch break and ordered a CZ 452 American in .22 LR. I figure $315 is a good price. It should come in a week from Friday... I can't wait!


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 21, 2006)

If looking for a more compact, instead of full-sized rifle, give the Savage Cub and Marlin Y15 series a look. I'm 6' and don't find the shorter length of pull a problem. Would make for a nice backpack or boating rifle. I picked up a new Cub for around $125.00. They are single shots, however.


----------



## vtunderground (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help & advice... especially those who suggested the CZ 452. I picked mine up today, and WOW is it nice! Fit and finish are excellent - very high quality (especially for the price). I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## cy (Oct 26, 2006)

didn't get a chance to go to wanamaker gun show, but oh well... there'll be another soon. 

just got in a Beeman Crow Magnum .25 
shoots smooth and hits hard! worlds most powerful gas ram rifle.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new CZ. Now, make sure to spend at least as much on a nice scope for it. Your eyes will thank you. 

A side note; I DID make it to the Tulsa gun show. There was a man set up there, who had 3 brand new Burris scopes for sale. Cheap. Burris makes good scopes, and this guy only wanted $150 for any of the three. I didn't end up buying one, and I've regretted that decision ever since. Two were 3 x 9s and one was a 2 x 7.


----------

